# My Photo Thread



## BobGrill (Apr 19, 2015)

Brachypelma smithi



Ceratogyrus darlingi



Poecilotheria regalis



Avicularia amazonica

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BobGrill (Apr 19, 2015)

Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens



Poecilotheria rufilata




Tapinauchenius gigas



Ephebopus murinus

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## lalberts9310 (Apr 19, 2015)

That ornata drinking is adorable :biggrin:


----------



## awiec (Apr 19, 2015)

I remember when my T.gigas lost her black chevrons, so I decided to get 5 more and enjoy them again. Though the regalis is probably thinking "crap he caught me".


----------



## BobGrill (Apr 20, 2015)

lalberts9310 said:


> That ornata drinking is adorable [emoji3]


It's actually a regalis, although I do own ornata as well.


awiec said:


> I remember when my T.gigas lost her black chevrons, so I decided to get 5 more and enjoy them again. Though the regalis is probably thinking "crap he caught me".


My gigas actually just molted recently,  and has since lost the chevron pattern.  

Funny thing about that regalis picture is that she actually wasn't drinking in the pic.  The water dish was empty,  and I was attempting to remove it to clean and refill it because she had tossed a bunch of bolus and moss in there. She became rather defensive when I attempted to remove it and started throwing threat poses. She then proceeded to climb inside of it and lay on it. I took the message and left her alone. I've had a wide variety of temperaments when it comes to regalis, but this one can be rather mean.

---------- Post added 04-20-2015 at 02:05 AM ----------

Psalmopoeus cambridgei 












Recently matured male OBT













Avicularia diversipes


----------



## lalberts9310 (Apr 20, 2015)

BobGrill said:


> It's actually a regalis, although I do own ornata as well.


Dammit, I misread there haha, well either way, still cute


----------



## pyro fiend (Apr 20, 2015)

BobGrill said:


> Funny thing about that regalis picture is that she actually wasn't drinking in the pic.  The water dish was empty,  and I was attempting to remove it to clean and refill it because she had tossed a bunch of bolus and moss in there. She became rather defensive when I attempted to remove it and started throwing threat poses. She then proceeded to climb inside of it and lay on it. I took the message and left her alone. I've had a wide variety of temperaments when it comes to regalis, but this one can be rather mean.


thats actually kinda cute.. in a  "push me just a lol bit more and youl be cursing me for about a week" kinda way

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BobGrill (Apr 20, 2015)

Some more pink feet 












T.gigas recently molted 







---------- Post added 04-20-2015 at 09:36 PM ----------

B.smithi eating a silkworm 






A.ezendami







Heteroscodra maculata


----------



## BobGrill (Apr 24, 2015)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BobGrill (Apr 24, 2015)

P.cambridgei

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BobGrill (Apr 29, 2015)

Freshly molted female E.murinus 






Avicularia amazonica


----------



## Herpcrazy (Apr 30, 2015)

Wow so many beautiful ts. You have awoken my addiction. Time to research and buy some more furry friends,


----------



## BobGrill (May 1, 2015)

Thank you very much.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BobGrill (May 3, 2015)

Psalmopeus cambridgei (suspect female)







Angry Tapinauchenius gigas

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Storm76 (May 6, 2015)

T. gigas are seemingly the most defensive of the Tappies, aren't they? My violaceus girls is very skittish, but she rather runs than anything else.


----------



## BobGrill (May 9, 2015)

Storm76 said:


> T. gigas are seemingly the most defensive of the Tappies, aren't they? My violaceus girls is very skittish, but she rather runs than anything else.


I believe so, although I have never owned any other tappies. I'm not really a fan of them outside of gigas. 

Heteroscodra maculata 











Psalmopoeus cambridgei 






Avicularia sp.  "amazonica"


----------



## BobGrill (May 11, 2015)

Rehoused both my P.irminia and T.gigas today.


----------



## BobGrill (May 19, 2015)

Heteroscodra maculata 











Avicularia diversipes 






Avicularia sp. "amazonica" 






Brachypelma smithi

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## louise f (May 19, 2015)

love your Heteroscodra maculata. she is very nice


----------



## BobGrill (May 25, 2015)

louise f said:


> love your Heteroscodra maculata. she is very nice


Thanks. Here she is again.






and my lovely B.smithi

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BobGrill (Jun 11, 2015)

I'm guessing male 






Sent from my LG-D801 using Tapatalk


----------



## Storm76 (Jun 15, 2015)

I'd support that assumption


----------



## pyro fiend (Jun 16, 2015)

diggin the b. smithi's bowl.. jealous :O  also with storm on the boy, very malish XD


----------



## Biollantefan54 (Jun 16, 2015)

Aww, my G. porteri and your B. smithi have the same water dish


----------



## BobGrill (Jun 16, 2015)

I have another individual who I haven't attempted to vent sex yet, so really hoping that one ends up being female. I have owned 4 irminia and all have ended up being males.

Sent from my LG-D801 using Tapatalk


----------



## lalberts9310 (Jun 16, 2015)

BobGrill said:


> I have another individual who I haven't attempted to vent sex yet, so really hoping that one ends up being female. I have owned 4 irminia and all have ended up being males.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D801 using Tapatalk


 That sucks butt.. my first two P. Irminias were male, then I got hold of an MF, I now have two P. Cambridgeis and both looks male as well, I have such bad luck with this genus.. well on a brighter note my irminia sling looks femaleish

I'm also guessing male in your specimen, I sure hope your unsexed one turns out female


----------



## pyro fiend (Jun 16, 2015)

lalberts9310 said:


> That sucks butt.. my first two P. Irminias were male, then I got hold of an MF, I now have two P. Cambridgeis and both looks male as well, I have such bad luck with this genus.. well on a brighter note my irminia sling looks femaleish
> 
> I'm also guessing male in your specimen, I sure hope your unsexed one turns out female


*leaving my luck outa this*
on the bright side you may have a sack

bob i wish you luck, tho it looks male, i had my p.camb who i kinda hoped would be male [not sure why my fm wasnt breeding age] was id'd as male 2 times.. now being told its a girl ^_^ but i ofcourse cant get to a molt.. to confirm, maybe youl have the same luck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BobGrill (Jun 16, 2015)

My P.cambridgei are sac mates, so sadly I can't breed mine. Thanks for the input everyone.  If this other one turns out male, it may be more worth it just to buy a confirmed juvenile or adult female. 

Anyway look who molted 






Also snapped a nice picture of my GBB 






Sent from my LG-D801 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

